# Historicism and Modern Catholic Church



## Scott (Oct 7, 2004)

As I understand, historicism teaches that a worldwide religion combining other religions (such as Islam) will arise in the future. I think some historicists believe that the Catholic Church will be at the head of this and that the religion may be pluralism. Can any historicists confirm whether that is accurate?

Anyway, the changes of Vatican II seem to open the door to this and the current Pope is friendly with false religions. 

A couple of relevant excerpts from the Catechism of the Catholic Church:

841 The Church's relationship with the Muslims. "The plan of salvation also includes those who acknowledge the Creator, in the first place amongst whom are the Muslims; these profess to hold the faith of Abraham, and together with us they adore the one, merciful God, mankind's judge on the last day."

847 . . . Those who, through no fault of their own, do not know the Gospel of Christ or his Church, but who nevertheless seek God with a sincere heart, and, moved by grace, try in their actions to do his will as they know it through the dictates of their conscience - those too may achieve eternal salvation.337


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 7, 2004)

Scott,

From what source(s) did you glean your summary of historicism from. I'm currently looking at Elliot's [u:e71bb0e405]Horae Apocalyptae [/u:e71bb0e405]to educate myself on this position a little.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2004)

I read something from Jonathan Edwards awhile back. I also has read excerpts of various works from various historicist websites.


----------



## andreas (Oct 22, 2004)

***847 . . . Those who, through no fault of their own, ***

"For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who hold the truth in unrighteousness;
Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath showed it unto them.
For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse: "Romans 1 :18,19,20.

Never mind what the Roman catholic church says,there are no excuses.What do they mean by "no fault of their own"?
andreas.


----------



## andreas (Oct 22, 2004)

***841 The Church's relationship with the Muslims. "The plan of salvation also includes those who acknowledge the Creator, in the first place amongst whom are the Muslims; these profess to hold the faith of Abraham, and together with us they adore the one, merciful God, mankind's judge on the last day.""***

" Neither, because they are the seed of Abraham, are they all children: but, In Isaac shall thy seed be called"
.Romans 9:7
andreas.


----------



## tfelice (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> As I understand, historicism teaches that a worldwide religion combining other religions (such as Islam) will arise in the future. I think some historicists believe that the Catholic Church will be at the head of this and that the religion may be pluralism. Can any historicists confirm whether that is accurate?



Historicist views vary on future events, as it is essentially speculation as to what will happen. 

In general Historicists view Rev 17-19 as a prolonged celebration of the yet future downfall of Papal Rome, which is the longstanding opponent & persecutor of the true church. Christ is seen as riding forth in victory, making further conquests throughout the world through His Word.

I have never seen any Historicist writings suggesting the "one world religion" scenario though. Mostly I have seen that view expressed by Futurists with some of them identifying Rome as the head of this religion. Though the majority of Futurists do not view Papal Rome as the enemy of the church throughout the church age as Historicists do.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board Tony.


----------

